# Small Fire From The Hot Water Tanks



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Well it has been awhile since I lasted posted. During my last camping to northern Quebec I experienced a small fire by my hot water heater. I turned my hot water heater on since we were out in the middle of nowhere. The hot water heater did the click click thing for the 1st few tries than started. This is normal after not using it for a few weeks. It ran for a maybe 10-15sec and it stopped. At the same time my daughter said that she could smell somehting burning. Everything in the trailer was fine. I decided to walk around the trailer and notice a big black mark on the side of the trailer by the hot water cover. I opened it up and found the source of the smell. I had a burnt wire. (the one with the fuseable link in it). Tried it igniting the it again and it would not light. I removed the fuse and jumpered the connection. I tried again. The tank started but so did the fire. I quickly shut it down.

The propane was coming out of the nozzle thru the space into the elbow into the burner. The burner would ignite and the flame did not stay in the burner; It came back between the nozzle and the space between the elbow burning the wire. I did the usually checks including the pressure and and everthing was good. I decided to remove the elbolw and blow thru it. Again all is good. I looked into the elbow and found a spiders nest partially blocking the tube. I cleaned it out, re-installed it and bingo everything was running again. Next day a trip into town to buy a new fuseable link.

Lesson Learned for me:

I always do a completed check at the beginning of the year and I inspect for spiders. Now I will check the ignitor everytime before a camping trip. It doesn't take long will save you the fusable link (they are not cheap) and potentially fire damage.

Thor


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

If you put some moth balls in a sock in the water heater compartment it will keep the spiders out of there. I have never had the flame back out the tube, but I have had it shut off after a few seconds. Since I have been keeping moth balls in there I have never had any issues.


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Have you ever felt how hot the fiberglass is just above the hot water heater panel? I just happen to walk by the water heater and put my hand above it, it is extremely hot when running on propane!!!! I wonder if over time it will degrade the fiberglass?


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Thor,

It's really good you caught the problem before something really bad happened.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks for the tip. I use the moth balls fover the winter and I check before I camp for the 1st time...after that I basically forget about it. It was 2 weeks between uses and the little bugger set up shop.

My fiberglass doesn't get hot it is warm but not hot.

I am thinking of getting a pipe cleaner type twire that I will keep in the area. Basically run it thru the tube before I start the water heater. This way it will save me taking the tube out. For now the plan is to watch the 1st ignite from outside to ensure everything is ok.

I also purchased an extra fuseable link. If it "goes" again I will have a spare one handy. Murphy's law is you will need one when you are at leats 2hrs away from the nearest dealer.

Thor


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Thor said:


> Thanks for the tip. I use the moth balls fover the winter and I check before I camp for the 1st time...after that I basically forget about it. It was 2 weeks between uses and the little bugger set up shop.
> 
> My fiberglass doesn't get hot it is warm but not hot.
> 
> ...


If you leave the moth balls to the side farthest from the burner you can leave them in all the time, otherwise if you make it part of the routine to put them in and take them out as you pack up and setup.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

My only comment on moth balls is that the odor is nearly permanent. If you have moth balls in the unit over the winter storage season, you won't get the mice, etc. But the smell will live on forever!!!

The odor penetrates the carpet, upholstery, bedding, window treatments, and any other fabric. Have a towel hanging in the bathroom? It'll smell. The bathroom throw rug? Nasty odor.

It's nearly impossible to get rid of it, so I suggest that you not put moth balls inside the TT. Maybe outside around the wheels so the critters don't try to climb in, but if you put moth balls inside, you may regret it.


----------

